# Panel Questions



## Xanthe (Jul 5, 2007)

This is not a formal Convention asking, this is me asking. What kind of panels do you like going to at conventions? Do you like Fursuitting panels, Art panels, Music panels, Writing panels, etc. Do me a favor and put together a list of five the top being the type of panel you are most interested in and then go down the list as such. 

I know, this my not get a lot of response, but I'm trying to gather information and see what type of panels furries are into. Maybe even toss out an idea? Thanks.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2007)

I love going to the artistic and community panels when I do go. Or occasionally the macro panels. There's some unique takes on physics there.


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd like to attend more panels about learning how to draw, even things like beginner's workshops. Learning anatomy should be a hit, tons of people need it.


----------



## Blux (Jul 8, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> I'd like to attend more panels about learning how to draw, even things like beginner's workshops. Learning anatomy should be a hit, tons of people need it.



I second that.


----------



## Tevnon (Jul 9, 2007)

O.K.
1. Fursuiting
2. Spirituality
3. Furry music
4. Puppet shows
5. Art

Art would be higher on the list were not the fact that just about every art panel out there revolves around the method where you draw a circle for a head and a sort-of stick figure first. The thing is I have a ceartain dislike for the method; namely in that it forces you to use the left logical hemisphere of the brain and totally cramps the flow of right-brain creativity, so I use the method only when I absolutely have to.
You would think by what you see at art panels that art can't be done any other way, but the fact of the matter is not every artist uses that method and some of those who don't still get their anatomy and composition just fine. I would like to see more art panels on the right-brained non stick man skeleton methods.


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 27, 2007)

Tevnon said:
			
		

> O.K.
> 1. Fursuiting
> 2. Spirituality
> 3. Furry music
> ...



Alright, What kind of Art panels would you want to see?


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm, well, I like "how-to" panels, gaming panels(Tourneys), funny things like the Masquerade and Fursuit games, and social events.


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 13, 2007)

As far as "How To" panels, with drawing, would you think it would be a good idea to have a GoH teach that panel? I mean who wanted want to learn from a GoH artist right?


----------

